# Lake Champlain



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any info on the trial?


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking for Call backs on the Open and Derby.....Thanks


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Lake Champlain Open Callbacks to 3rd series (17 dogs): 
5,7,8,12,13,22,24,27, 29, 34,36,38,41,43,46,47,49

Sorry no info on Derby.


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you Josie


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

What is happing with derby


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the Derby Placements? Thanks


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Just heard our little girl Pinetrees Party Girl won another derby.
Way to go Delma
Gizmo & Dixie


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulations to Mark Mosher, M&M Kennels, and our boy, Warren-Hill's Celtic Troubadour, "Torey" for receiving 2nd Place in the Derby....


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Any amateur dogs place in the Derby?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open/AM news? Thanks!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open-1st-38.2nd-12.3rd-13 4th-46 RJ-41 Jams-7,27,47
Amat callbacks to 3rd: 3,9,11,16,20,25,26,31,34,35,38,45,48,49,51,54,56


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

WarrenHillLabs said:


> Congratulations to Mark Mosher, M&M Kennels, and our boy, Warren-Hill's Celtic Troubadour, "Torey" for receiving 2nd Place in the Derby....


.............  Congratulations, Peg!


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the call backs for the Amature....thanks


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Anybody have the derby results?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

3rd place in the Q placement? ..and AM? Thanks!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to Lois Munroe and Heart and Soul retrievers for winning the q with Ava and a second with Perfect! Way to go!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Chris Videtto said:


> Congrats to Lois Munroe and Heart and Soul retrievers for winning the q with Ava and a second with Perfect! Way to go!


Know 1st, 2nd and 4th....who placed 3rd? 

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Judy Chute said:


> Know 1st, 2nd and 4th....who placed 3rd?
> 
> Congratulations to all!


Judy....I believe it was Rod Mack. Not sure with which dog.


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

*Lake Champlain Q*



Chris Videtto said:


> Congrats to Lois Munroe and Heart and Soul retrievers for winning the q with Ava and a second with Perfect! Way to go!


Congratulations to Lois Munroe for handling Ava to her 1st qualifying win and to Avas owner Denise Ryan!


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

Results should be up on EE momentarily.
We cannot say enough to thank our judges, stake marshals, landowners, trial sponsors and helpers of ALL kinds. There are so many of you! Friday morning's "light occasional" showers turned out to be enough to wipe out access to and from the Derby. Very challenging. Kudos to Patti Roberts, Mr. Head Marshal and the whole crew stuck in there for getting safely out. Movie rights pending.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats to Lois. Always has nice dogs. Enjoy watching them as a handler and as a judge.

Dawn


----------

